
Porsche won’t use Android Auto because Google wants too much information - ra7
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2015/10/06/porsche-wont-use-android-auto-because-google-wants-too-much-information/
======
sssk
And risk detection of more "emission scandal" like issues? :-)

~~~
rurban
Porsche, Audi and Daimler are amongst the diesel engine manifacturers who are
able to build proper engines for the right price and don't need to cheat. VW
most important goal is to cut prices, not to build good engines.

